# Suche Buch oder Tutorial für S7-Graph / allg. Step7



## element. (30 August 2010)

Ich möchte versuchen, mir den sinnvollen Umgang mit Graph selbst beizubringen. 

In einigen Wochen muss ich anfangen, eine Anlage in Step7/Graph zu programmieren. Nur viele Sensoren und Pneumatik, keine Servos, nix analoges, keine Kommunikation.
Im SPS-Umfeld fühle ich mich recht unsicher.

Ich habe erst zwei SPS-Projekte hinter mir, davon eines mit Touchdisplay. Wincc Flexible hat ganz gut geklappt nach Einweisung durch einen erfahrenen (externen) Programmierer. Bei Störmeldungen hab ich bisher nur mal über die Schulter gesehn, an meinem Projekt hab ich immer die Weiterschaltbedingung angezeigt und mir so die Arbeit mit Störmeldungen und Timeout-Überwachung von Bewegungen gespart.

Die neue Anlage bekommt ein OP177B mit Touch und Tasten und die Schrittketten sollen in Graph7 gemacht sein. 
Das Dokument "S7-Graph Ablaufsteuerungen programmieren" von Siemens (224 Seiten) liegt mir vor. Ich glaube aber, dass es vielleicht einfacher erklärt werden kann, da mir auch einige Begriffe dort einfach nicht klar sind.

Ich suche daher eine Basisanleitung zur sinnvollen Programmstruktur, Arbeit mit Graph und WinccFlexible, praxisnah. Das heißt, Erklärung von Bewegungstimeouts, Meldungen und deren Quittierung, HMI-Kommunikation über DB, Einzelschrittbetrieb, Betriebsarten und Grundstellungen, Halt in Grundstellung usw.
Vielleicht kennt ja jemand noch eine Doku.

Ich habe zu Graph schon Fragen im Simatic-Unterforum gestellt, aber mit Antworten "du must das und das machen und die Funktion XY nutzen" komme ich nicht weiter, weil ich noch nicht so weit bin. 

Eine reale Person die sich auskennt habe ich leider nicht greifbar, das wär die beste Lösung. Wincc lernen ging super mit dem kompetenten Tutor.
Für den Katalog mit Schulungen von Siemens braucht man ja schon eine eigene Einweisung. Auch wenn der AG mir hier was sponsorn würde, wüsste ich garnicht, was ich da nehmen sollte bzw welche Vorkenntnisse die jeweiligen Kurse voraussetzen.


----------



## Andy79 (30 August 2010)

Hallo,    

für S7-Graph gibt es von Siemens auch ein "Getting Started", einfach mal danach googeln. Da werden am Beispiel einer Bohrmaschine die grundlegenden Sachen erklärt.  

Gruß Andy


----------



## element. (30 August 2010)

Hallo Andy,

das getting startet ist in der großen von mir erwähnten PDF mit drin.


----------



## jabba (30 August 2010)

Statt "Suche" zu schreiben gibts hier eine Funktion "Suchen"

Im FAQ gibt es eine Linkliste Siemens, die führt zu den Ausbildungsunterlagen von Siemens. Auf der Siemens-Seite kann man die dann runterladen.

Siemens


----------



## element. (30 August 2010)

Die Unterlagen habe ich. Steht oben in meinem Beitrag.
Im Graph7-Manual steht, dass es auf dem "Programmieren mit Step7" aufbaut (670 Seiten). Die Zeit habe ich nicht. Ich muss hier an mehreren Projekten jeden Scheiß machen der irgendwie mit Strom zu tun hat, nicht nur SPS-Programmieren. Wäre schön. Ich suche deshalb was kompakteres.


----------



## jabba (30 August 2010)

1. Steht da nix von Ausbildungsunterlage
2. Sind das zwei Dateien einmal 34 Seiten, und einmal 32 Seiten
3. Kann man kein Graph lernen ohne Step7 zu können (Grundkenntnisse)

Wenn Du was Kompaktes haben willst.

Baustein öffnen
Code reinkacken
übersetzen
laden
habe fertig


----------



## Blockmove (30 August 2010)

element. schrieb:


> Die Unterlagen habe ich. Steht oben in meinem Beitrag.
> Im Graph7-Manual steht, dass es auf dem "Programmieren mit Step7" aufbaut (670 Seiten). Die Zeit habe ich nicht. Ich muss hier an mehreren Projekten jeden Scheiß machen der irgendwie mit Strom zu tun hat, nicht nur SPS-Programmieren. Wäre schön. Ich suche deshalb was kompakteres.



Dann will ich mal hoffen, dass wir nie eine Anlage von euch bekommen 
Wenn du noch nicht mal Ahnung hast, wie eine Anlage aufgebaut wird und ein Programm strukturiert wird, dann viel Vergnügen.
Graph 7 ist kein Hexenwerk und lässt sich schnell erlernen, aber in den Basics musst du schon sattelfest sein. 

Gruß
Dieter


----------



## IBFS (30 August 2010)

element. schrieb:


> In einigen Wochen muss ich anfangen, eine Anlage in Step7/Graph zu programmieren. Nur viele Sensoren und Pneumatik, keine Servos, nix analoges, keine Kommunikation.
> 
> Im SPS-Umfeld fühle ich mich recht unsicher.


 
Mal ne bescheidene Frage - wer sagt, du MUSST!!! - der Endkunde??? - wenn ja, dann kann er dir ja mal SEINEN Firmenstandard geben. Dann sieht du, wie es auszusehen hat und machts nicht irgendeinen unbedarften Murks.

Jede Firma hat da so ihren besonderen Stil. So wie auch das "normale" S7 von Frima zu Firma sehr unterschiedlich genutzt wird.

Wenn ich den Satz "_Im SPS-Umfeld fühle ich mich recht unsicher_" lese, dann kann ich Blockmove nur recht geben. Ohne Externe Rückkopplung mit einer etwaigen Zielfirma ersäufst du im einen Saft. 


Frank


----------



## element. (31 August 2010)

Diese Woche seid Ihr nicht gut aufgelegt. Also:

Die Siemens-Ausbildungsunterlage "S7-Graph für S7-300/400 Ablaufsteuerungen programmieren" hat 224 Seiten. Die "Erste Schritte mit S7 Graph" hat 24 Seiten und das Bohrbeispiel ist in den 224 auch drin.

Blockmove: "Noch nicht einmal" hört sich so an, als ob diese Dinge das erste wäre was man lernt. Ist leider nicht so! Vielleicht wenn man in ner großen Firma bei 3 SPSlern mit 15 Jahren Erfahrung im Büro hockt, aber nicht wenn man allein ist und nur die Minibeispiele der Technikerschule kennt. Ich habe Grundkenntnisse in S7, so ist es ja nicht. Ich kann grundlegend in AWL und FUP programmieren (Schrittketten, Rechnen und Schieben mit Bytes/Analogwerten, Zähler, Timer, usw) und wie oben steht hab ich auch schon ein TP mit Winccflex auf die Reihe bekommen.

Allerdings kann man natürlich alles "so, dass es geht" programmieren oder eben sauber.

Was ich nicht weiß, weil es eben in den Siemens-Unterlagen entweder nicht praxisnah drinsteht oder irgendwo auf einer halben von 700 Seiten steht ist, wie man "schön" über DB mit der HMI kommuniziert, wie man "schön" Aufgaben auf Bausteine verteilt, wie man "schön" mit Störmeldungen arbeitet, wie man "schön" einen Not-Halt handled und seine Abläufe dann wieder auf die Reihe bekommt und eben zuletzt wie man schön mit Graph arbeitet.

Deshalb such ich eben was so richtig praxisnahes wie eine Fach/Diplomarbeit oder ein Howto für eine kleine, echte Maschine. Die Siemens-Unterlagen sind mir irgendwie nicht praxisnah. Das Bohrding is doch keine Maschine. Um die Buttons in Graph kennenzulernen, ist es ok.

Die externe Rückkopplung mit der Zielfirma habe ich bisher vermieden. Sagt ihr eurem Kunden gern, dass Ihr nicht sicher in der Arbeit für ihn seid?
Der Firmenstandard ist: S7, Schrittketten in Graph. Mehr hab ich nicht. Soll ich nach einem bestehenden Programm fragen, macht man das?


----------



## MSB (31 August 2010)

Hier einige Anmerkungen:


> Allerdings kann man natürlich alles "so, dass es geht" programmieren oder eben sauber.


Was oft exakt das gleiche ist, das was der eine als Sauerei empfindet,
ist für den anderen die ideale Lösungsmöglichkeit.


Die Siemens-Beispiele zu den Ausbildungsunterlagen sind im Regelfall zwar gut geeignet,
um den entsprechenden Stoff des Heftchens rüberzubringen, aber ein imho sauber programmiertes Beispiel ist mir da noch nicht untergekommen.




> Blockmove: "Noch nicht einmal" hört sich so an, als ob diese Dinge das erste wäre was man lernt.


Letzten Endes ist genau das Thema "Struckturierung" das ALLERwichtigste beim Programmieren,
allerdings ist das im Unterschied zur Bit/Byte Schieberei nur durch Erfahrung lernbar.
Das ist gleichzeitig auch der Punkt, wo sich sämtliche SPS-Programmierer und/oder Firmen, aus den diversen Gründen,
ihren eigenen Standpunkt vertreten wie das denn nun richtig sei.
Soll heißen: 20 Programmierer, 20 unterschiedliche Lösungen, die alle objektiv das gleiche machen.




> Die externe Rückkopplung mit der Zielfirma habe ich bisher vermieden.  Sagt ihr eurem Kunden gern, dass Ihr nicht sicher in der Arbeit für ihn  seid?


Das nun nicht, aber das werden die ohnehin spätestens bei der Inbetriebnahme merken.



> Der Firmenstandard ist: S7, Schrittketten in Graph. Mehr hab ich nicht.  Soll ich nach einem bestehenden Programm fragen, macht man das?


Erfahrungsgemäß kann man davon ausgehen, das wenn eine Firma etwas wie Graph vorschreibt,
das die dann auch eine sehr konkrete Vorstellung haben was Sie von dir erwarten.

Mfg
Manuel


----------

